# New to goats; possibly with a pregnant goat



## dwarfgoatmama (Dec 22, 2012)

Hello All! I am new to goat ownership; having had my two nigerian dwarfs now for about a month. I have two does one is 4 years old and the other is ten months old. Our 4 year old, Lady, was a rescue goat coming from a malnourished and lonely home. I started to milk her when we first brought her home because she was milked previously and had obvious filling in her udders. She started out giving me only about 2 ounces twice a day when suddenly about two weeks ago she started giving me 6oz then up to 12oz per milking. I became concerned that she was pregnant and have since stopped milking her. The two pictures above are of Lady. Any advice would be much appreciated! Her udder has continued to increase in size but does not feel overly hot or have any hard spots which would indicate some kind of infection. She seems to be overall very healthy and her behavior has only changed to become more cuddly and sometimes restless. I have been reading many  things, mainly from Fios Farms but would love some help from other goat owners. Thanks so much!


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 22, 2012)

You can draw blood and send it in to BioTracking to verify pregnancy. You probably want to know if she is filling because she is drying up or filling because she is pregnant.


----------



## dwarfgoatmama (Dec 22, 2012)

What a great resource! Thank you for the information, I can also have her tested for CAE at the same time (her previous owners did not have any information regarding her care....grr)


----------



## Mac14 (Jan 9, 2013)

I hope things go well for you! And both of your goats are very pretty.


----------



## littlegoat (Mar 9, 2013)

I dont think she is pregnant. Goats often look like that because they eat alot!
Good Luck!


----------

